# Pull cord



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there any reason I have to buy a pull cord from a quad dealer as opposed to a cord for a roto-tiller or something?

Call me cheap but it's $5/foot and I was told I'd need about 7'. That's $35 vs $5 or less from Princess Auto. Hey, I could use the $30 for gas


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

u can just use that 1/4in white nylon rope .


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to know.

Thanks
D


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah the rope that comes off the Kawasaki roll is the same just 10 times as expensive:haha: ,I have used the chain saw type pull rope to pull way more than you can imagine so I wouldnt worry about breakin it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay, deep down I'm still a girl. I picked up the cutest red, yellow & black rope from Rona....for only $1.02/foot. I was so happy until my 8-year-old had to go a ruin it with "but Mom, it's only going to get muddy anyway". He's too smart for his own good.

I know what I'm doing Saturday.


----------

